# I need someone to co-drive with me in Atlanta



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Atlanta National Tour*

I'm looking for someone to co-drive with me at the Atlanta National Tour (April 9-10) and/or the Atlanta ProSolo (April 16-17). We'll be in my _nicely_ prepared 330i ZHP running in STX.

If interested, please let me know ASAP!!

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I have to fly into MN on Friday to see a customer and I'm not doing any Pro's this year


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Andy, would love too... but I think you want someone with more track experience.

Good luck.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

I’d prefer to find someone who has run at least one National Tour or ProSolo.

I plan to participate in the practice event on Both Fridays before the race, so my co-driver will be able to get some time in the car if you too can make it the practice event.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

what about clyde? or is he driving the rx8?


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

atyclb said:


> what about clyde? or is he driving the rx8?


Yeah, Clyde and John V. will be driving the RX8 in BS at the Tour.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> I have to fly into MN on Friday to see a customer and I'm not doing any Pro's this year


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm in Atlanta, but I have absolutely no track experience.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I bet Elbert isn't doing anything.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

alee said:


> I bet Elbert isn't doing anything.


Elbert is in if he wants it. :thumbup:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

No takers. 

Well, I got me a set of these, so I guess that will have to do for now. Pray for warm weather, these KDs need HEAT!!


----------



## JByrd (Nov 2, 2004)

Andy said:


> No takers.


What about GH - Atl isn't far from his 'hood?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

he's teaching at an Evo School somewhere else


----------



## JByrd (Nov 2, 2004)

Ah!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Saturday results :eeps: sorry Jon, I don't have time to image them out of pdf format :angel:

http://www.scca.com/_Filelibrary/File/solo-05atlanta-sat.pdf

dot-clyde-dot and Solo///M are sitting 5th and 6th respectively in B Stock with their RX8, clyde is about the same amount ahead of the M3 driver in 7th that finished behind him in Houston last week yet he is only 0.6 sec behind the leader :thumbup: , a very experienced Solo2 driver in a 350Z, in fact the first 4 spots are 350Z's

Andy is in 3rd with his 330iZHP, about 1 sec. behind the leader in STX, who also happens to be the Nat'l Champion, Andy coned away a run that would have put him within 0.5 sec 

The lone Elise isn't doing too well in SS  but the whole class is being creamed by a Porsche 911 GT3 :yikes:

Additional BMW stats:

a BMW 330ci is leading D Stock (Jack Burn)

an '05 Mini Cooper S leads G Stock (Mark Chiles)

an '05 Mini Cooper leads H Stock (Bob Smith Jr)

a BMW 3er leads D Street Prepared (Brian Flanigan)


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Damn, I'm mad that I wasn't able to get out there this morning.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Mathew said:


> Damn, I'm mad that I wasn't able to get out there this morning.


they'll probably be out there racing until 3 or 4 o'clock, might be too late now though :dunno:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> ...Andy coned away a run that would have put him within 0.5 sec


Yeah, I hated that!! I left a lot of time on the course both yesterday and today. The 330i has some real potential in STX&#8230; the difference in time between Hoppe and I wasn't the car&#8230; it was the loose nut behind the wheel. 

Scott from GRM was driving Todd Meade's Type-R and was sitting in 2nd only 3/10ths ahead of me after day 1. I thought for sure I would be able to make that 3/10ths up and pull off a 2nd place&#8230; but I was only able to gain a 10th on him today.  I ended up 3rd overall and walked away with my first national trophy. Hoppe, I've got you in my sights bud!! 

I finally got a chance to meet John V. (Solo///M). John, you remind me a lot of my friends I have back home. Clyde, it was good to see you again!! I thought you guys drove really well this weekend!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mike48162 (Oct 17, 2003)

*Nice work!*

Way to go Andy....it wouldn't have been fun to win it all the first event out in STX now.
Makes you come back next week.

Beautiful day back here in MI...was out playing with Mark's shocks at a fun corvette club event in Detroit. Makes the car much lighter on it 's feet...you can actually steer a bit with the right foot....and, yes, makes me want that LSD. Should be able to push Jack a bit more now....atleast that's the plan.

Andy, you are running the Toledo tour, right? We should talk before then.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Mike48162 said:


> Way to go Andy....it wouldn't have been fun to win it all the first event out in STX now.
> Makes you come back next week.
> 
> Beautiful day back here in MI...was out playing with Mark's shocks at a fun corvette club event in Detroit. Makes the car much lighter on it 's feet...you can actually steer a bit with the right foot....and, yes, makes me want that LSD. Should be able to push Jack a bit more now....atleast that's the plan.
> ...


Thanks Mike!! You are right about that though&#8230; I'm that much more motivated when I'm not winning. So maybe 3rd place was a good thing. 

Yep, I'll be at the Toledo Tour for sure!!

Jack did pretty well in DS this weekend. He walked away with a 1st place finish. I'd like to see a close battle between you guys, that would be fun to watch.

See ya,
Andy


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> a BMW 3er leads D Street Prepared (Brian Flanigan)


Wait until you hear about what happened to Flanigan on Sunday!! :yikes: I saw the whole thing happen right in front of me!! The guy beside me got video of it and said he'd post it online... http://www.sccaforums.com , I think.

Brian is fine, but his car will need some work.

To make a long story short&#8230; he sheared off the wheel studs on the left front wheel, the tire came off and went rolling off course, over the curb and into the trees. The car came to a stop before he reached the trees, but the car was pretty banged up. It was pretty scary to say the least!! :yikes:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Final Sunday results, looks like Solo///M swapped places with dot-clyde-dot  by running one of the top class times on Sunday for a 5 - 6 finish out of 11 drivers 

http://www.scca.com/_Filelibrary/File/solo-05atlanta-sun.pdf

Andy finished 3rd out of 13 in STX :thumbup:

All the other BMW's mentioned won as well :bigpimp:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

after the fact pics here.

Sooner or later clyde is going to string together two good days...and won't let his head get out of sorts when trailing someone like Strano by less time than he knows he could have trimmed at the end of the first day.

Andy drove geat on Saturday. (We didn't stick around on Sunday any longer than it took get the car packed.)


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> clyde is about the same amount ahead of the M3 driver in 7th that finished behind him in Houston last week


Donovan corded an S05 today after a total of 22 runs. Learned some things about his setup on Saturday. He and Amita could be fast if he listened to you or Tunnell...for example, he's running the OEM bar...


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> Final Sunday results, looks like Solo///M swapped places with dot-clyde-dot  by running one of the top class times on Sunday for a 5 - 6 finish out of 11 drivers


Fastest Sunday BS Times:
41.914 - Andy Hohl
42.001 - Sam Strano
42.017 - Chris Hammond 
42.098 - Carter Thompson
42.183 - John V

Ehhhh.... :thumbdwn: the car had a lot more in it, and looking at the GTech data I'm surprised I was that quick. I'm all over the map with my inputs. Lots of wasted motion.

Saturday I sucked, but that's autocrossing. What are you gonna do? :dunno: I still feel like we were at a bit of a disadvantage on the Saturday course because of how many slow slow corners there were. This course was TIGHT. Torque ruled on Saturday, but we should have stepped up on Sunday, it was much more open.

No excuses though, just want more seat time... and maybe some lessons. Mark, you free this weekend...? :eeps: (checking plane fare)


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

SoloII///M said:


> Mark, you free this weekend...? :eeps: (checking plane fare)


I just received a request by a customer in Atlanta to make a visit there :eeps:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> I just received a request by a customer in Atlanta to make a visit there :eeps:


sounds like a tax deduction


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> I just received a request by a customer in Atlanta to make a visit there :eeps:


:hi: You can come visit me, I'm in Atlanta with nothing to do. 

... actually I'll be doing a Dial-in school on Thursday. Friday I have the ProSolo practice and then Saturday and Sunday the ProSolo... but other then that nuttin'.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

elbert said:


> sounds like a tax deduction


even better, a company paid trip


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Here are a few pics from the event.




























More can be found here:
http://www.solo2.org/gallery/albums/48.aspx

And eventually even more can be found here when DRP gets them uploaded:
http://www.digitalracephotography.com


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

a few more...


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)




----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


>


  

Clyde should have some video up soon.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


>


Now this is something to    about.










and here is the *VIDEO* of it.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Andy, you *may* want to consider raising the front of the car.

It looks like you've still got something like the stock amount of rake. The M3, at least, really doesn't like rake, and drives better with a high front and a slightly low rear. Like a LOT better. If you've been wondering at all about whether or not you could find some more front grip, get yourself a little extra travel up front.

...and the TCKR Konis are a little longer than ideal.

Looking at your ride height, I can pretty much guarantee that you're cornering on the bump stop.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Andy said:


> I ended up 3rd overall and walked away with my first national trophy. Hoppe, I've got you in my sights bud!!


 Congrats Andy! :beerchug: :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> after the fact pics here.


 What's with the mashed up fender in the first pic?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Congrats to both Andy and ·clyde· :clap: :banana: :drive:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

EdCT said:


> I don't know for certain, Andy, but after watching the video, if I were you, I'd just return everything to factory spec, you've got a lot of things going on there with your suspension......it just seems to me you're never going to get the big, heavy E46 to behave like an S2000, so why chase after endless tweaks :dunno:
> 
> Of course, I could be completely wrong, so carry on.


 

What makes you think I want my car to handle like an S2000? If I wanted an S2000 I'd go buy one. You seem to be missing the whole point.


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

EdCT said:


> I don't know for certain, Andy, but after watching the video, if I were you, I'd just return everything to factory spec, you've got a lot of things going on there with your suspension......it just seems to me you're never going to get the big, heavy E46 to behave like an S2000, so why chase after endless tweaks :dunno:
> 
> Of course, I could be completely wrong, so carry on.


Fortunately, the class he's in doesn't include S2000s or any real sports cars. He's competing against other sedans and coupes that aren't sports car based, such as the Mini, E30 M3, WRX (non STi)...

I suspect his car has the potential to do pretty well.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Andy said:


> :rofl: Funny!!
> 
> I guess technically the car is still prone to understeer rather then oversteer at this point. I do plan on raising the front a bit, so hopefully that helps. I think I may take a little toe-in out of the rear (currently at 3/16" in), maybe bring it to zero and see how that feels.
> 
> Clyde, you going to post some of those videos from last weekend or what man? I'm curious to see what my car looks like in the slaloms.


 Andy, your car is prone to understeer because you have no front suspension travel. When you raised the rear of the car, you actually reduced the amount of toe in you've got as well.

Get the rear of the car as absolutely low as you can get away with, and raise the front up. A lot. A hell of a lot. The front of my car isn't much lower than stock, while the rear is SLAMMED. Having tried quite a lot of different suspension geometry configurations, this one definitely seems to be the one that makes BMWs happiest.

Edit: Andy, you're not in stock anymore. Fix the end of the car that's broken. Don't fix it by breaking the other end. You shouldn't think about doing anything that will reduce rear grip until your front suspension actually grips in the first place.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

EdCT said:


> I don't know for certain, Andy, but after watching the video, if I were you, I'd just return everything to factory spec, you've got a lot of things going on there with your suspension......it just seems to me you're never going to get the big, heavy E46 to behave like an S2000, so why chase after endless tweaks :dunno:
> 
> Of course, I could be completely wrong, so carry on.


 Ed, the stock suspension on a BMW is so far from the suspensions that Andy and I have, it's just not funny. The fun level with the stock suspension is also so much lower, it's just not funny.

Just ask JST for his initial impressions of the difference a little suspension work makes in the way a BMW drives.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Ed, the stock suspension on a BMW is so far from the suspensions that Andy and I have, it's just not funny. The fun level with the stock suspension is also so much lower, it's just not funny.
> 
> .


I guess I wasn't clear, I wasn't advocating NOT making changes, I felt, after seeing the video of Andy's car, he ought to go back to stock and start over. It just seems to me he's got a lot of funky dynamics going on.

I did mention my own prejudice about not going too far with an E46, there's only so much one can expect out of a 3000lb + sedan. In my mind, tires, better shocks (maybe bilstein HD's) and perhaps a thicker front bar is about the extent to which I'd go with my car, which, in D stock, is an appropriate amount of modification.

Ed


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

EdCT said:


> I guess I wasn't clear, I wasn't advocating NOT making changes, I felt, after seeing the video of Andy's car, he ought to go back to stock and start over. It just seems to me he's got a lot of funky dynamics going on.
> 
> I did mention my own prejudice about not going too far with an E46, there's only so much one can expect out of a 3000lb + sedan. In my mind, tires, better shocks (maybe bilstein HD's) and perhaps a thicker front bar is about the extent to which I'd go with my car, which, in D stock, is an appropriate amount of modification.
> 
> Ed


You're probably right, after finishing 3rd at the car's first National Tour event, I should probably give up and go back to the stock class. What in the world was I thinking trying to prepare an E46 for STX&#8230; wow, I must be an idiot.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

EdCT said:


> I guess I wasn't clear, I wasn't advocating NOT making changes, I felt, after seeing the video of Andy's car, he ought to go back to stock and start over. It just seems to me he's got a lot of funky dynamics going on.


 Well, one thing you ought to remember is that they were (I'm told) on an incredibly bumpy lot. I haven't seen the video yet, but we've already told Andy that he needs to go back to square one--His spring rates need to change, his ride height is wrong, and his alignment was off due to an emergency fix he made just before the event.

And one final point: Have you ever seen a well driven car moving around a really good autox course? Please don't take the following as a disrespectful comment: I recall you saying that you did very well at your first event, in a slushie 323, with all seasons--basically, this means that you weren't up against anyone fast. There's a HUGE speed difference between a well prepped car, even in stock, and yours. Cars will do pretty funky things when pushed to the limit. Sometimes they're a characteristic of the car, sometimes they're just something you have to spend thousands to fix for minimal, or no gain, and sometimes the car does funky things because you've found that it works better that way.

Edit: One little bit I forgot to add. Andy, you suck at driving! Stay home and stop embarassing yourself.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

: popcorn:



I learn so much from you guys. Man, I need to take a work hiatus and learn how to drive so I can compete and apply what I learn....

Thanks again for the entertaining, informative thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Hey, Ed, I'm curious...

Was it the front wheel in the air that made you say he's got suspension problems?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Andy said:


> You're probably right, after finishing 3rd at the car's first National Tour event, I should probably give up and go back to the stock class. What in the world was I thinking trying to prepare an E46 for STX&#8230; wow, I must be an idiot.


I hope you're just being sarcastic


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> I hope you're just being sarcastic


It was layed on pretty heavy... it was almost suffocating. Must of hit a nerve. :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

wheel-man said:


> It was layed on pretty heavy... it was almost suffocating. Must of hit a nerve. :dunno:


 Well, personally, I find it intensely frustrating that I can't yell at Andy for being a totally incompetent n00b anymore. :angel:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Well, personally, I find it intensely frustrating that I can't yell at Andy for being a totally incompetent n00b anymore. :angel:


:stupid:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Edit: One little bit I forgot to add. Andy, you suck at driving! Stay home and stop embarassing yourself.


:thumbup:  



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Was it the front wheel in the air that made you say he's got suspension problems?


There was a HUGE bump in that corner. My car looked pretty tame compared to most cars I saw running through there&#8230; especially a silver STi with 1000# springs (no joke).

I figured that's what Ed was commenting on. I didn't have the energy to tell him there was a big bump there.



TeamM3 said:


> I hope you're just being sarcastic


Of course. 



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Well, personally, I find it intensely frustrating that I can't yell at Andy for being a totally incompetent n00b anymore. :angel:


  No I want to remain a noob&#8230; it's the only excuse I have when I screw up!!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

If you had grip, you'd lift a front wheel in every corner you got the throttle down in.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Oh yeah, and when you need to light up the Excuse-O-Meter, just explain that you've got toe out in the back. Works great. :angel:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Oh yeah, and when you need to light up the Excuse-O-Meter, just explain that you've got toe out in the back. Works great. :angel:


 :rofl: I'll have to remember that one!! :thumbup:

Edit : In fact, I'll use that one this weekend when Hoppe and Tunnell put the smack down on me at the ProSolo. ... oh yeah, and I can tell 'em my suspension is screwed up too.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> And one final point: Have you ever seen a well driven car moving around a really good autox course? Please don't take the following as a disrespectful comment: I recall you saying that you did very well at your first event, in a slushie 323, with all seasons--basically, this means that you weren't up against anyone fast.


I was waiting for that comment, and I'm not one to boast, but:

Although I'm new to autocrossing, I'm not new to high-speed driving, I piloted a Dodge Viper around Lime Rock's autox course to within a tenth of a second of my instructors at the Skippy school, thank you very much.

Also, my time in my very first auto x ever with my own car was within a second of my instructor, who's plenty fast, he was rookie champ in '95 and has several other championships to his name.

There were plenty of faster cars than mine, including an RX8, which I beat.

Now here's a lesson for you: when you say stock suspensions are "no fun", it's clear to me you're confusing roadholding with handling. They're two different things.

A car may have great roadholding, but be difficult to handle (the Viper), or may have great handling but average roadholding (stock bimmers like mine), and some cars have both, my wife's uncle's Ferrari Marinello comes to mind, nicest car I've ever driven (though never on a track).

The classic sports cars I grew up with in the early 70's were an absolute blast to drive, way more fun than your M3 or any modern car, really, but they had only average to below average roadholding, even by early 70's standards.

The miata follows this principle today, it's a car that's fun to drive, but has less roadholding than, say an S2000.

Ed


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Andy said:


> You're probably right, after finishing 3rd at the car's first National Tour event, I should probably give up and go back to the stock class. What in the world was I thinking trying to prepare an E46 for STX&#8230; wow, I must be an idiot.


Just think, with a properly set up suspension, you might've taken first :rofl:

Sorry, that was too easy.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Hey, Ed, I'm curious...
> 
> Was it the front wheel in the air that made you say he's got suspension problems?


No, lifting a wheel is usually not a problem, it was mostly the complete lack of suspension travel over the bumps, coupled with Andy's comment about loading the car with luggage and having the wheels scrape made me feel he was going about his suspension tweaks in not the best way.

I even asked him about his roll centers and how he arrived at them, but I got an answer that wasn't really pertinent, which I didn't bother to follow up on.

That over stiff suspension has to put the loads somewhere, and in Andy's case, that could end up being his rear subframe, steering rack etc.

Ed


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

SoloII///M said:


> I actually thought 400lb springs would be pretty close, given that he's on street tires. Having the front end too low relative to the rear is the real problem IMO. :dunno:


That's why I asked Andy about his roll centers, initially :dunno:

Ed


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> As someone who is even more premature than a nOOb (fetal-nOOb?), I just want to arbitrate a little on this really informative thread, which I thank all for contributing on.
> 
> Nick and Ed, it seems both of you, though likely unintentionally, have come-off a bit arrogant to one another, and Ed you to Andy as well, through confidence in your knowledge. Unfortunately, in a world where there is always self-doubt, confidence comes out as arrogance all too often.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wheelman, I think you've got it right.

Ed


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

guys, its just not that simple, you are arguing semantics and theory, which can be as far from reality as you are from being hands-on with Andy's car, this thread has degenerated into an exercise in futile bickering

I could spend all freaking day attempting to address the many assumptions being made over and over again, it's not worth the time or effort

I think Andy can handle the situation just fine based on some of the more general feedback he received from us early on in this thread, he also has resources at TCKline available to him and isn't pioneering anything that hasn't already been done many times over

_Thread's dead, lemon-pie_ :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> _Thread's dead, lemon-pie_ :eeps:


 :lmao: :thumbup:

:yawn:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

wheel-man said:


> Now, if...Clyde and TeamM3 [made] your opinions...on the 'Best sways...' that would be great.


Um, I'm not sure we really want to go there...  :eeps:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Um, I'm not sure we really want to go there...  :eeps:


well we know that you want to stay as far away from Saner Fabrication as possible


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> well we know that you want to stay as far away from Saner Fabrication as possible


 :madrazz:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Well, I just finished the Dial-In Evolution school here in Atlanta with Andy Hollis. Wow, talk about information overload&#8230; but it was all good stuff and I leaned a lot in the [3 hour] classroom session.

Today I had the chance to make changes to the car and also test the changes out on a slalom, skid pad, oval (practice corner entry and corner exit), and also the practice course they had setup.

I'm sure you'll all be happy to know that I raised the front of the car 5/8" of an inch. Wow, did that ever make a difference!! The reason I never felt the front end bottoming out was because I was essentially riding on the bump stop. I can't believe I finished as well as I did last weekend with the car like that.

I also played around with compression and rebound shock settings and also made some front sway bar adjustments.

The car is rotating nicely now and feels really good. I still plan to put some stiffer springs in the car when I get back home and will continue to tweak on the car this season. The most important thing is, I got to feel first hand how these small changes effect the handling of the car.

I'd highly recommend the Evolution Dial-In school!! :thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Andy said:


> Well, I just finished the Dial-In Evolution school here in Atlanta with Andy Hollis. Wow, talk about information overload&#8230; but it was all good stuff and I leaned a lot in the [3 hour] classroom session.
> 
> Today I had the chance to make changes to the car and also test the changes out on a slalom, skid pad, oval (practice corner entry and corner exit), and also the practice course they had setup.
> 
> ...


Sweet... I need to look into it. Glad to hear the suspension is working out with little tweaks. Can't wait to see how you do next race. :thumbup:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Andy said:


> The reason I never felt the front end bottoming out was because I was essentially riding on the bump stop.


hmm, imagine that :eeps:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> hmm, imagine that :eeps:


That's one way to increase my front spring rate. 

Hollis suggested I cut off that tapered portion of the bump stop (about an inch or so) just to give me a little more travel. A couple times on the test course yesterday it felt as if I was getting into the bump stop mid corner. I'll probably look into doing this, although the stiffer springs up front will certainly help.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Andy said:


> That's one way to increase my front spring rate.
> 
> Hollis suggested I cut off that tapered portion of the bump stop (about an inch or so) just to give me a little more travel. A couple times on the test course yesterday it felt as if I was getting into the bump stop mid corner. I'll probably look into doing this, although the stiffer springs up front will certainly help.


I think most guys trim the bump stop. Hopefully Nick will chime in, but I'm pretty sure he has also.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Andy said:


> That's one way to increase my front spring rate.
> 
> Hollis suggested I cut off that tapered portion of the bump stop (about an inch or so) just to give me a little more travel. .


HELL NO! 

The tapered part is what allows a progressive increase in rate when the bumpstop contact occurs, that's the part you want. You cut down the full diameter section instead if it needs to be shortened


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I took off the tapered portion, myself. Of course, I then raised the front end of the car up so high that I have the same amount of travel as stock witht he short bump stop.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I took off the tapered portion, myself.


I'm not surprised :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> I'm not surprised :dunno:


 I think it must be the influence of my ancestors.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I think it must be the influence of my ancestors.


  :yikes:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I think it must be the influence of my ancestors.


 TMI :eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

:rofl:

So, Andy, what kind of 60 foot times did you lay down today?

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> HELL NO!
> 
> The tapered part is what allows a progressive increase in rate when the bumpstop contact occurs, that's the part you want. You cut down the full diameter section instead if it needs to be shortened


Yep, I just found that out today after talking to TC. I'm glad I didn't start cutting already.


----------

